# Travelling with dogs in Morocco and Turkey



## Botha (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello !

I'm Barbara from Milan, Italy.
My boyfriend and I are musicians, and we are going to travel to Morocco and Turkey in the next months.
We also have two dogs that we will bring with us, so we would love to hear recent experiences of people that travelled there with their pets.
We did all the necessary papers (rabies antibody blood test) but we don't know how it works exactly ...
Do we have to bring with us a printed copy of the exams ?
Which kind of control do the custom officers do ?
How are these countries about dogs ?

Thanks in advance for your precious help !!

Barbara


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Botha said:


> Hello !
> 
> I'm Barbara from Milan, Italy.
> My boyfriend and I are musicians, and we are going to travel to Morocco and Turkey in the next months.
> ...


We go to Turgutreis in East Turkey for a holiday every year, don't know about paperwork for dogs in the coast town we go there are a lot of so called wild dogs that wander, go on the beach , sleep all over the town , they are dogs that are left behind by the turks from Istanbul and other places after their holidays the dogs are taken in by the Town Council given their jabs and ears tagged , the locals feed them , I presume they like dogs the dogs sometimes collect in groups and fight but on the whole they don't bother anybody, I would contact the Turkish embassy, here in the Uk we have to get our Visas on line from the Embassy, I think you will find them very helpful, the driving over there is somewhat to be desired,they rarely give way some of the roads could be a lot better , for example drain covers are sometimes left above road surface and sometimes below, and in the town we go to they park anywhere and everywhere , so be careful, also the cost of fuel is higher than most places in the world and more expensive than the UK, which is an example. We like Turkey and my friend and his wife from the Uk have lived there for 5 years ,O ,also the food is good the prices of food from shops very reasonable.

Hope this helps and good luck with your trip ps. we use their little 12 seater Dolmos coaches that link the towns and cost very little.

Tony A


----------

